# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet ongesteld

## edseline

Gestopt met pil maar niet ongesteld‎

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Edseline,

Soms duurt het wat langer voordat de menstruatie weer op gang komt na het stoppen van de pil. Het is heel normaal dat je lichaam moet wennen aan de mindere hormonen die het stoppen met de pil met zich meebrengen. Gewoon even afwachten dus, er is niets om je druk over te maken!

----------

